# Koi Thailand Bangkok Chatuchak Markt



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Hier mal ein paar Bider...
Der Chatuchak Markt ist riesig...es gibt da alles mögliche..
Auch die "Zooabteilung"...
Diese ist am nördlich Markt gegenüber dem Kindermuseum.
Tiere dort von A...Z, teilweise erbärmliche Bedingungen...es ist aber eben Asien..

Die Fischabteilung ist riesig...und bietet alles von Aquatistik...Salz und Süsswasser...lebenden Korallen...Fische aller Arten....

Und Koi...sicher keine reinrassigen Superkoi mit Potential.. mehr Masse und Kreuzungen...selten was erkennbares..manchmal auch mit Blessuren....die Haltungsbedingungen...sind auch unschön..

Schon auf der Strasse an jedem Laden bereits in Tüten verpackte Fische oder in flachen Schalen to go...


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Ich bin immer kurz ran am die Becken und habe mit dem Handy geknipst..
Wenn ihr Preise seht...sind in Baht durch 33 ist dann Euro.

Dier hier kosten also unter 20€ das Stück


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Weiter...Kleinkram...
12 Stück für 100Baht..
30cent pro Koi

 

Oder 7 Stück für 100Baht
50 Cent pro Koi


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Weiter...alles verwinkelte Gassen...kleine Läden...

   

Und wie auch anderswo....sind kleine Koi in den Abwässerkanälen


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Weiter...


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Weiter..
Die unteren Beiden Bilder. 1 Koi 40Bath..3Koi 100Bath....


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Weiter....


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Weiter...


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Jetzt kommen 500Bath pro Koi
17 Euro grob


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Technik...gibt es hier auch. .Pilzkopf und Rohrpümpchen sogar..


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Gekauft haben wir natürlich...nichts.


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Gekauft haben wir natürlich...nichts.


Was, warum denn nicht. Ist doch so billig 
Wenn ma  jetzt noch Versand Zoll und die weiteren Nebenkosten von Einheimischen Händlern hier in Deutschland hinzu rechnet.
Ist da nicht viel Mage mehr drin


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Die weiss-roten sahen ja teilweise nett aus...
Bei einem Händler in D mit ordentlicher Hälterung. Futter etc...kann durchaus was im Onlineshop was rausspringen  ...
Dann würden die Preisschilder auch wieder in Euro stimmen...

Ich pers. hätte keinen Bock wegen Schnäppchenfieber meinen Altbestand zu gefährden.

Eine der Verkäuferinnen tröpfelte ein paar Pipetten einer blauen Flüssigkeit in die Becken...k. Ahnung was das war..

Ein paar der grossen 500er Koi hatten rote Stellen..

Die Koi werden dort verm. auch nicht gefüttert....die Wassertemp. dürfte kurz unter 30 sein...
Es stehen dort nur die Pümpchen im Wasser mit ei  bisschen Filtermatte drum


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2019)

Die einzigen Tiere, die wir dort gekauft hätten waren die hier...ist alles Bronzeguss...
Der Kong wäre sicher ohne Qurantäne im Handgepäck durchgegangen. 

Anhang anzeigen 211858


----------



## Ida17 (21. Okt. 2019)

Schon echt erbärmlich, aber hier in Deutschland gibt es auch genügend Märkte wo man besser nicht zu genau in die Becken schaut


----------



## Lion (21. Okt. 2019)

hallo ThorstenC,
ein ganz toller Beitrag.


Léon


----------

